

Updates to Pricing on the Russian App Store - shayanbahal

Dear John,<p>We’ve increased the price for apps and In-App Purchases on the Russian App Store to account for changes in foreign exchange rates.<p>We’ve also updated the pricing matrix, which is now available in the app’s Pricing section in My Apps on iTunes Connect.<p>Note that we periodically adjust prices on the App Store due to changes in foreign exchange rates. If you have any questions about the price changes, contact us.<p>Regards,<p>The App Store team
======
shayanbahal
Online Apple store has closed down in russia until they come up with new
prices for iPhones/Macs/...
[http://store.apple.com/ru/iphone](http://store.apple.com/ru/iphone)

------
mapimopi
For Russian freelancers who work for dollars this ruble fall is actually quite
a good news. Same work brings you twice the money.

~~~
shayanbahal
For anyone who gets paid in USD it's good, but that is a really small ratio of
people.

